# Symptoms you had COVID as shown by either your nails/toes



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Prominent ridges on your nails Covid nail photos

Blistering toes Blistering toe photos


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

My fingernails have always looked like that


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Gary D said:


> My fingernails have always looked like that


 Mine too


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Gary D said:


> My fingernails have always looked like that


Mine have always looked like that naturally, but that is what a mani/pedi is for!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> My fingernails have always looked like that


LOL.... there's another photo showing a horizontal line but I didn't pick that one but I don't see any ridges on my nails.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I think they are talking about the indents, it would take a year for my nails to grow out that far.


----------

